# ابحث عن كتب في بحوث العمليات



## الشريف4 (10 ديسمبر 2007)

ابحث عن كتب في بحوث العمليات


----------



## محمد فوزى (11 ديسمبر 2007)

http://rds.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0geu7D4K...s9a8/EXP=1197439864/**http://opsresearch.com/
http://rds.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0geu7D4K...://lionhrtpub.com/orms/orms-2-04/frbooks.html


----------



## M ee M (13 ديسمبر 2007)

اخي هذه كتب في قسم الكتب الهندسية:
1-
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=70259&highlight="operations+research"

2-
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=70157&highlight="operations+research"


----------



## ENG-COOL (1 فبراير 2008)

Thank Youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## خالد سلام (2 فبراير 2008)

انصح بكتب حمدي طه hamdy taha


----------



## فارس العدالة (3 مارس 2008)

مشكووووووووووور


----------



## sarmd76 (2 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراً


----------

